#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  rGyud-bZhi

## Вадим Асадулин

Какая удача! Нашел текст, можно переводить одновременно с тибетского, монгольского, английского, сравнивать, исправлять просторечные переводы медицинских аспектов, уточнять название сырья, т. к. в русских переводах нет ботанических, зоологических обозначений по принятой номенклатуре, что затрудняет его идентификацию.  
CONTENTS OF THE rGyud-bZhi:
བདུད་རྩ་སྙིང་པོ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་པ་གསང་བ་མན་ངག་གི་རྒྱུད་ལས་དུམ་དང་པོ་རྩ་བའི་རྒྱུད་ཅེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ།།
http://www.tibetebook.com/gso_b_rig_...cnm_gxrngs.htm
rtsa-rGyud (Root Tantra – 6 chapters)
• གླེང་གཞི། Gleng-gzhi: The original (Mandala) basis of discourse on Medicine, a brief description of the five excellences of dharma, period, teacher, abode and retinue.
• གླེང་སློང་རྣམ་གྲངས་རྣམ་པར་བཀོད་པ། Gleng-slong: Enumeration of the subject of discourse, i.e., the chapters of the rGyud-bZhi.
• གནས་ལུགས་ནད་གཞི། gzhi: The basis of mind-body in dynamic equilibrium and disequilibrium representing healthy and diseased body.
• ངོས་འཛིན་རྟགས། Ngos-‘dzin: Diagnosis and symptoms of the disorders.
• གསོ་ཐབས། gso-thabs: Therapeutic methods concerning diet, behavior, meditation and accessory therapies.
• དཔེ་དོན་གྱི་རྣམ་གྲངས་རྣམ་པར་བཀོད་པ། rtsis-kyi-le’u: Synopsis of the Root Tantra.

བདུད་རྩི་སྙིང་པོ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་པ་གསང་བ་མན་ངག་གི་རྒྱུད་ལས་དུམ་བུ་གཉིས་པ་བཤད་པའི་རྒྱུད་ཅེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ།།
II. Bshad-rGyud (Explanatory Tantra – 31 Chapters)
1. སྡོམས་ཚིག་བསྟན་པ། bshad-pa’i-sdom: Summary of the Explanatory Tantra.
2. ལུས་ཀྱི་ཆགས་ཚུལ་བསྟན་པ། Chads-tsul: Embryology.
3. ལུས་ཀྱི་འདྲ་དཔེ་བསྟན་པ། ‘Dra-dpe: Basic anatomy in similes.
4. ལུས་ཀྱི་གནས་ལུགས་བསྟན་པ། gNas-lugs: Quantitative anatomy dealing with the proportion of bodily constituents, channels (nerves and blood vessels) and the important passages within the body.
5. ལུས་ཀྱི་མཚན་ཉིད་བསྟན་པ། lus-kyi mtsan-nYid: Basic physiology of mind/body.
6. ལུས་ཀྱི་ལས་དང་དབྱེ་བ་བསྟན་པ། dbye-ba: Classification of the body in terms of sex, age, temperament and disease.
7. ལུས་ཀྱི་འཇུག་ལྟས་བསྟན་པ། ‘jig-ltas: Signs of death.
8. ནད་ཀྱི་རྒྱུ་བསྟན་པ། nad-kyi-rGyu: Primordial causes of disorders.
9. ནད་ཀྱི་རྐྱེན་བསྟན་པ། nad-kyi-rKyen: Immediate causes of disorders.
10. ནད་འཇུག་ཚུལ། nad Zhugs-tsul: Manner in which diseases enter human body.
11. ནད་ཀྱི་མཚན་ཉིད་བསྟན་པ། Nad-kyi-mtsan-nyid: The characteristic of rLung, mKhrispa and Bad-kan disorders,
12. ནད་ཀྱི་དབྱེ་བ་བསྟན་པ། Nad-kyi-dye-ba: Classification of disease.
13. ཉིན་རེ་བཞིན་རྒྱུན་དུ་སྤྱོད་པ། rGyun-Spyod: The routine behavior.
14. དུས་སུ་སྤྱོད་པ། Dus-spyod: Seasonal behavior.
15. གནས་སྐབས་ཀྱི་སྤྱོད་ལམ་བསྟན་པ། gNas-skabs-spyod-lam: Incidental behavior.
16. ཟས་ཀྱི་ཚུལ་ཤེས་པར་བྱ་བ། Zas-tsul: Dietics, concerning the knowledge of qualities and use of particular foods and drinks.
17. ཁ་ཟས་བསྡམས་པ། Zas-bsdam: Dietary restriction on incompatible combinations of food and drinks.
18. ཁ་ཟས་བསྲུང་བ་དང་ཟས་ཚོད་རམ་པར་བཟའ་བ། Zas-tshod-ran-pa: Dietery regimen dealing with right intake of food and drinks.
19. རོ་དང་ཞུ་རྗེས་བསྟན་པ། sMan-gyi-ro: Taste of medical substances.
20. སྨན་གྱི་ནུས་པ་བསྟན་པ། sMan-gyi-Nus-pa: Inherent qualities of medical substances.
21. སྨན་གྱི་སྡེ་ཚན་དང་སྦྱར་ཐབས་བསྟན་པ། sMan-gyi-sbyar-thabs: Pharmacology.
22. གཉེན་པོ་ཆ་བྱད་བསྟན་པ། Cha-byad: Different therapeutic instruments.
23. མི་ན་བ་གནས་པར་བྱ་བ། Mi-na-gNas: Prophylactic regimens of diet, behavior and meditation.
24. ཉེས་པ་དངོས་སུ་སྟོན་པ་བརྟག་པ། Nyes-pa-dNgos-ston: General techniques for correct diagnosis.
25. ངན་གཡོ་སྐྱོན་གྱི་སྒོ་ནས་བརྟག་པ། Ngan-gYo-Skyon-brtag: Techniques for gaining patient’s confidence.
26. སྤང་བླང་མུ་བཞིར་བརྟག་པ། sPang-blang-Mu-bZhi: Four diagnostic techniques to verify whether or not the patient can be healed.
27. གསོ་ཚུལ་སྤྱིར་བསྟན་པ། gSo-tsul-sPui: General healing techniques.
28. ཁྱད་པར་གྱི་བཅོས་ཚུལ་རྒྱས་པར་བཤད་པ། Khyad-par-gSo-thabs: Specific healing techniques.
29. གསོ་ཐབས་གཉིས་བསྟན་པ། gso-thabs-gNyis: Two healing techniques: methods for gaining and losing weight.
30. གསོ་ཐབས་དངོས་བསྟན་པ།  gso-thabs-gNgos: The actual treatment of rLung, mKhrispa and Bad-kan disorders.
31. གསོ་བ་བོ་སྨན་པ། Man-pa’i-le’u: The required qualities and commitments of a physician.

བདུད་རྩི་སྙིང་པོ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་པ་གསང་བ་མན་ངག་གི་རྒྱུད་ལས་དུམ་བུ་གསུམ་པ་མན་ངག་རྒྱུད་ཅེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ།།
III. Man-ngag-rgyud (Quintessentional Tantra – 92 Chapters)
продолжение следует!

----------

Йонтен Цо (09.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Спасибо, Йонтен Цо! Раз это нужно хоть одному человеку - продолжу...

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

1. མན་ངག་རྒྱུད་ཞུས་པ། Zhus-pa: Requesting to reveal the quintessential tantra.
2. རླུང་གི་ནད་གསོ་བ། rLung: Diagnosis and treatment of rLung disorder.
3. མཁྲིས་པའི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། mKhris-pa: Diagnosis and treatment of mKhris-pa disorder.
4. བད་ཀན་གྱི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། Bad-kan: Diagnosis and treatment of Bad-Kan disorder.
5. འདུས་ནད་བད་ཀན་སྨུག་པོ་བཅོས་པ། ‘dus-nad: Diagnosis and treatment of Bad-kan sMugpo disorder – a complicated gasto-intestinal disease.
6. ཁོང་ནད་ཐམས་ཅད་ཀྱི་རྒྱུ་མ་ཞུ་བ་བཅོས་པ། Ma-zhu-ba: Indigestion.
7. གཅོང་ཆེན་སྐྲན་ནད་བཅོས་པ། skran: Tumor.
8. སྐྱ་རྦབ་བཅོས་པ། Skya-rbab: Dropsy, at the initial stage.
9. འོར་ནད་གསོ་བ། ‘Or: Dropsy of the skin vesicles.
10. གཅོང་ཆེན་དམུ་ཆུ་བཅོས་པ། dmu-chu: Dropsy of the internal organs.
11. གཅོང་ཆེན་ཟད་བྱེད་བཅོས་པ། gchong-chen-zad-byed: Chronic metabolic disorder resulting in wasting of bodily constituents.
12. ཚ་བ་སྤྱི་བཅོས་པ། tsha-ba-spyi: General fever.
13. འཁྲུལ་གཞི་ཚ་གྲང་གལ་མདོ། gan-mdo: The important approach in distinguishing a hot and cold disorder.
14. ཚ་བའི་རི་ཐང་མཚམས་བསྟན་པ། ri-thang-mtsams: The junction between mountain and plain. This refers to the art of differentiating between hot and cold disorders.
15. ཚ་བ་མ་སྨིན་པ་བཅོས་པ། ma-sMin-tshaba: Unripened fever.
16. རྒྱས་པའི་ཚ་བ་བཅོས་པ། rGyas-tshad: Extreme fever.
17. སྟོང་པའི་ཚ་བ་བཅོས་པ། strong-tshad: Empty fever.
18. གབ་པའི་ཚ་བ་བཅོས་པ། gab-tshad: Hidden fever.
19. ཚད་པ་རྙིངས་པ་བཅོས་པ། rNyibg-tshad: Chronic fever.
20. ཚད་པ་སྙོགས་པ་བཅོས་པ། rNogs-tshad: Complicated fever.
21. འགྲམས་ཀྱི་ཚ་བ་བཅོས་པ། ‘Grams-tshad: Spreaded fever.
22. འཁྲུགས་ཀྱི་ཚ་བ་བཅོས་པ། ‘Khrugs-tshad: Disturbed fever.
23. རིམས་ཀྱི་ཚ་བ་བལ་ནད་བཅོས་པ། rims-tshad: Epidemic fever.
24. འབྲུམ་པའི་རིམས་བཅོས་པ། brum-pa: Small pox.
25. རྒྱུ་གཟེར་གྱི་རིམས་བཅོས་པ། rGyu-gzer: Intestinal infection, such as colitis.
26. གག་ལྷོག་བཅོས་པ། gag-lhog: Inflammation associated with throat and muscle tissues.
27. ཆམ་རིམས་བཅོས་པ། Cham-pa: Catarrh.
28. མགོ་ནད་བསོ་བ། mGo-nad: Disrases of the head.
29. མིག་ནད་བཅོས་པ། mig-nad: Ophthalmic disease.
30. རྣ་བའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། rNa-nad: Diseases of the ear.
31. སྣ་ནད་གསོ་བ། sNa-nad: Nasal disease.
32. ཁ་ནད་གསོ་བ། Kha-nad: Disease of the mouth.
33. ལྦ་བ་གཅོས་པ། lba-ba: Goiter.
34. སྙིང་ནད་གསོ་བ། sNyuing-nad: Cardiac disease.
35. གློ་ནད་བཅོས་པ། gLo-nad: Pulmonary disease.
36. མཆིན་ནད་གསོ་བ། mchin-nad: Hepatic disease.
37. མཆེར་ནད་གསོ་བ། mcher-nad: Splenic disease.
38. མཁལ་ནད་གསོ་བ། mkhal-nad: Renal disease.
39. ཕོ་བའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། pho-ba’i-nad: Stomachal disease.
40. རྒྱུ་མའི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། rGyu-ma’i-nad: Diseases of small intestine.
41. ལོང་ནད་གསོ་བ། long-nad: Diseases of large intestine.
42. ཕོ་མཚན་གྱི་ནད་གསོ་བ། pho-mtsan-nad: Male genital diseases.
43. མོ་མཚན་གྱི་ནད་གསོ་བ། mo-mtsan-nad: Female genital disease.
44. སྐད་འགགས་གསོ་བ། skad-‘gags: Vocal obstruction.
45. ཡི་ག་འཆུས་པ་གསོ་བ། Yi-ga-‘chus-pa: Anorexia.
46. སྐོམ་ནད་གསོ་བ། skom-dad: Excessive thirst.
47. སྐྱིགས་བུའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། skyigs-bu: Hiccough.
48. དབུགས་མི་བདེ་བ་གསོ་བ། dbugs-mi-bde: Respiratory disease.
49. གླང་ཐབས་བཅོས་པ། glang-thabs: Sudden abdominal cramps.
50. སྲིན་ནད་བཅོས་པ། sRin-nad: Disorders caused by micro-organisms.
51. སྐྱུགས་པའི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། skyugs: Vomiting.
52. འཁྲུ་བའི་ནད་་བཅོས་པ། ‘Khru-nad: Diarrhea.
53. དྲི་མ་འགགས་པ་གསོ་བ། dri-ma-gags: Constipation.
54. ཆུ་འགགས་གསོ་བ། gchin-‘gags: Dysuria.
55. གཅིན་སྙི་བའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། gchin-snyi: Diabetes.
56. ཚད་པའི་འཁྲུ་བ་གསོ་བ། tshad-‘khru: Dysentary.
57. དྲེག་ནད་གསོ་བ། dreg: Gout.
58. གྲུམ་བུའི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། grum-bu: Arthritis.
59. ཆུ་སེར་གྱི་ནད་གསོ་བ། Chu-ser-nad: Excess serious fluid disease.
60. རྩ་དཀར་གྱི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། rtsa-dkar-nad: Nerve disorders.
61. ལྤགས་པའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། pags-nad: Dermatological disorder.
62. ཕྲན་བུའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། phran-bu’i-nad: Miscellaneous minor disorders.
63. འབྲས་བཅོས་པ། ‘bras-nad: The combination of blood, serous fluid and rLung disorders giving rise to internal and external malignant tumors.
64. གཞང་འབྲུམ་གསོ་བ། gzhang-‘brum: Hemorrhoids.
65. མེ་དབལ་བཅོས་པ། me-dbal: Erysipelas.
66. སུར་ཡའི་ནད་བཅོས་པ། Sur-ya: Rounded red rash on the skin associated with sores on specific organs.
67. རྨེན་བུ་བཅོས་པ། rMen-bu’i-nad: Lymphadenopathy.
68. རླིག་རླུགས་གསོ་བ། rLig-rlugs: Hydroceles.
69. རྐང་བམ་གྱི་ནད་གསོ་བ། rkang-‘bam: Blood-rLung combined disorder characterized by swelling of legs.
70. མཚན་བར་རྡོལ་བ་གསོ་བ། mtsan-bar-rdol: Anal fistula.
71. བྱིས་པ་ཉེར་སྤྱོད་གསོ་བ། byis-pa Nyer-spyod: Regimens dealing with proper child-rearing in sound environment.
72. བྱིས་པའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། byis-nad: Pediatric disease.
73. བྱིས་པའི་གདོན་གསོ་བ། byis-pai-gdon: Evil spirits causing pediatric disorders.
74. མོ་ནད་གཙོ་བོ་སྤྱི་བཅོས་པ། mo-nad-spyi: General gynecological disease.
75. མོ་ནད་བྱེ་བྲག་བཅོས་པ། mo-nad-bye-brag: Specific gynecological disease.
76. མོ་ནད་ཕལ་པ་གསོ་བ། mo-nad-phal-ba: Common gynecological disease.
77. འབྱུང་པོའི་གདོན་གསོ་བ། ‘byung-po’i nad: Disease caused by evil spirits.
78. སྨྱོ་བྱེད་ཀྱི་གདོན་གསོ་བ། sMyo: Insanity.
79. བརྗེད་བྱེད་ཀྱི་ནད་གསོ་བ། brjed: Amnesia.
80. གཟའི་གདོན་ནད་བཅོས་པ། gza’: Epilepsy.
81. གདུག་པ་ཀླུའི་གདོན་ནད་གསོ་བ། klu-gdon-nad: Disorder caused by a particular evil spirit called klu or Naga: a demi-god having the human head and the body of a serpent.
82. རྨ་སྤྱིའི་གསོ་ཐབས་བསྟན་པ། rMa-spyi: General wounds.
83. མགོ་བོའི་རྨ་གསོ་བ། mGo-rma: Head wounds.
84. སྐེའི་རྨ་གསོ་བ། ske’i-rma: Cervical wounds.
85. བྱང་ཁོག་སྟོད་སྨད་གསོ་བ། byang-khod-rMa: Wounds of the extremities.
86. ཡན་ལག་གི་རྨ་གསོ་བ། Yan-lag-rma: Abdominal Wounds.
87. སྦྱར་བའི་དུག་བཅོས་པ། sbyar-dug: Compounded poison.
88. གྱུར་པའི་དུག་བཅོས་པ། Gyur-dug: Food poison.
89. རྒྱུ་བ་དང་མི་རྒྱུ་བའི་དུག་གསོ་བ། dNgos-dug: Natural poison.
90. རྒས་པ་གསོ་བ་བཅུད་ལེན། bcud-len: Rejuvenation.
91. རོ་ཙ་བར་བྱ་བ། ro-tsa: Impotancy.
92. བུ་མེད་པ་བཙལ་བ། bu-med-bstal: Fertility.

----------

Йонтен Цо (11.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

བདུད་རྩི་སྣིང་པོ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་པ་གསང་བ་མན་ངག་གི་རྒྱུད་ལས་དུམ་བུ་བཞི་པ་ཕྱི་མའི་རྒྱུད་ཅེས་བྱང་བ་བཞུགས་སོ།།
IV. Phyima-rGyud (Last Tantra – 25 chapters)
1. རེག་པ་རྩ་ལ་ནད་ངོས་བཟུང་བ། rtsa: Sphygmology.
2. མཐོང་བ་མེ་ལོང་ཆུ་ལ་ངོས་བཟུང་བ། Chu: Urinalysis.
3. ཐང་གི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། Thang: Decoction.
4. ཕྱེ་མའི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། phye-ma: Powdered medicine.
5. རིལ་བུའི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། Ril-bu: Pills.
6. ལྡེ་གུའི་སྡེ་ཙན་བསྟན་པ། lge-gu: Medicinal paste.
7. སྨན་མར་གྱི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། sman-mar: Medicinal butter.
8. ཐལ་སྨན་གྱི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། Thal-sman: Medicinal ash.
9. ཁཎྜའི་སྡེ་ཚ་བསྟན་པ། Khan-dra: Concentrated decoction.
10. སྨན་ཆང་གི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། sman-chang: Medicinal chang.
11. རིན་པོ་ཆེ་སྦྱོར་བའི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། Rin-po-che: Gem medicines.
12. སྔོ་སྦྱོར་གྱི་སྡེ་ཚན་བསྟན་པ། sngo-sbyor: Herbal compounds.
13. ལས་ལྔའི་སྔོན་དུ་འགྲོ་བ་སྣུམ་འཆོས། snum-‘chos: The preliminary task of using oil for all the five works – emetics, purgatives etc.
14. ལས་ལྔ་བཤལ་གྱི་སྐོར། bshal: Purgatives.
15. ལས་ལྔ་སྐྱུགས་ཀྱི་སྐོར། skugs: Emeties.
16. ལས་ལྔ་སྣ་སྨན་གྱི་སྐོར། sna-sman: Nasal medications.
17. ལས་ལྔ་འཇམ་རྩིའི་སྐོར། ‘jam-rtsi: Mild suppository.
18. ལས་ལྔ་ནི་རུ་ཧའི་སྐོར། ni-ru-ha: Enema.
19. སྦྱོངས་ཀྱི་ལོག་གནོན་རྩ་སྦྱོངས། rtsa-sbyong: Vessel cleaning techniques.
20. དཔྱད་ལྔ་གཏར་ག gtar: Venesection.
21. དཔྱད་ལྔ་མེ་བཙའ། bsreg: Moxibustions.
22. དཔྱད་ལྔ་དུགས། dugs: Compress therapy.
23. དཔྱད་ལྔ་ལུམས། Lums: Medicinal bath therapy
24. དཔྱད་ལྔ་བྱུག་པ། byug-pa: Massage therapy.
25. དཔྱད་ཀྱི་ལོག་གནོན་ཐུར་མ། thur-dpyad: Mild surgical methods.[/spoiler]

Two additional Chapters
• རྒྱུད་བཞིའི་མཇུག་དོན་བསྡུས་པ། mJug-Don: Concluding chapter.
• རྒྱུད་ཡོངས་སུ་གཏད་པ། Yongs-gTad: Entrustment of medical tantra.

----------

Йонтен Цо (11.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Нашел ещё одну ссылку на оглавление на другом сайте!
http://www.gsorig.com/Html/theory/20...2010/05/17/49/
Начнем, наверное, с педиатрии.
བྱིས་པའི་ནད་གསོ་བ། byis-nad: Pediatric disease.
http://www.tibetanmd.com/tibetanweb/...iew.asp?id=756
༄༅།། བྱིས་པའི་ནད་གསོ་བའི་སྐོར།། 
*2012-8-29 15:55:57* བྱིས་པའི་བཅོས་ཆུང་དཔྱད་པདྨ་གཅེས་ཕྲེང་སོགས་གཏེར་བྱོན་རྣམས་ལས་ཞིབ་ཏུ་ཤེས་དགོས་ཀྱང་མདོར་བསྡུ་ན་རྩ་ལ་བརྟག་པ་དང༌། རྟེན་འབྲེལ་ལ་བརྟག་པ་གཉིས་ལས། དང་པོ་སྤྱིར་བརྟག་པ་ནི་རྣ་བ་ལག་པ་ཀུན་གྱི་རྩ་དམར་ལ་བཤན་ན་ནད་ཡོད་རྟགས། སྦོམ་ཕྲ་མེད་པར་སྙོམས་ན་འཕྲལ་ཟུག་ཆེ་ཡང་ཕུགས་སྐྱོན་མེད། མདོག་དམར་ཞིང་སྙོམས་ལ་ཤིང་ལོ་རྒྱས་ན་ནད་མེད། རྣ་བ་དང་ལག་པ་གཡས་གཡོན་གྱི་རྩ་དང་པོ་གཉིས་གུག་ན་འཆི། བར་པ་གཉིས་གུག་ན་གསོ་དཀའ།ཐ་མ་གཉིས་གུག་ན་ནད་གཞི་ཡོད། རྩ་ཆད་ན་འཆི། ཁྱད་པར་སྙིང་རྩ་ལ་ངེས། རྣ་བ་གཡོན་པར་སྙིང་མཆེར་མཁལ་མའི་རྩ། གཡས་པར་གློ་མཆིན་མཁལ་གཡས་རྩ་ཡིན་པས་ཉི་མདངས་ལ་བརྟགས་པས་དམར་ནག་རྒྱས་ན་ཚ་བ།སེར་སྐྱ་སྟོང་ན་གྲང་བ། འཛིང་ཞིང་སྦན་སྦུན་མང་ན་གདོན་རྩ། གཏན་ནས་མི་གསལ་ན་འཆི་བར་བཤད། གསང་བའི་ལ་ཉེ་བརྟག་པ་ནི། བུས་མ་ནུས་པའི་སྔོན་དུ་ཕོར་པ་གཙང་མ་གཉིས་སུ་ཆུ་བླུགས་པ་ལ་ནུ་ཞོ་ཉུང་ངུ་རེ་སོ་སོར་བཞོས་པས། ཁ་ལ་ལིང་གིས་ལྡིང་བའམ་ཆུ་དང་འོ་མ་འདྲེས་ན་འཚོ།མ་འདྲེས་པར་ཕྲོམ་ཕྲོམ་འདུག་ན་འཆི། གཏིང་དུ་ཧྲིལ་གྱིས་སོང་ན་ན། ཁ་གཏིང་གི་བར་ཀ་བ་བཙུགས་ན་འདྲེ་གདོན་ཡིན་ཅིང་དེའང་ནུ་ཞོ་གཡས་པ་ཕོ་གདོན་དང་གཡོན་པ་མོ་གདོན་དུ་ངོས་བཟུང་ལ་རིམ་གྲོ་གཏོ་བཅོས་དེ་ལུགས་བྱ། གཉིས་ཀར་མ་འདྲེས་པར་གཏིང་དུ་སོང་ན་སྤང༌། གཅིག་འདྲེས་གཅིག་མ་འདྲེས་པའམ། གཅིག་ཁ་དང་གཅིག་ཞབས་སུ་སོང་ནའང་གསོ་དཀའོ།།  གཞན་ཡང་ནུ་ཞོ་གཏིང་སོང་གྲང་བ།བར་དུ་ཚ་བ། ཁར་རླུང༌། མིག་མང་རིས་སུ་བྱུང་ན་ཤི་གསོན་ཕྱེད་མ། ཆུ་མདོག་ཏུ་གྱུར་ན་མི་འཚོ། འདྲེས་ན་འཚོ་བའང་བཤད་དོ།། སྨན་ནི་རིམས་ཚད་ལ་ཕྱི་རྒྱུད་ཀྱི་གུར་གུམ་བདུན་པ་ཁ་སྒྱུར་གང་དགོས་དང་བསྟུན་པ། བློན་པོ་སུམ་སྦྱོར། ཀྲི་ཀ་ཧན། གཙོ་བརྒྱད་འཇམ་པོར་བསྡེབས་པ་རྣམས་དང༌། ཁྱད་པར་བྱང་པའི་གློ་ཚད་ཀུན་སེལ་ལམ་གཅིག་ཤེས་ཀུན་གྲོལ་ཁ་སྒྱུར་ཅན་ཟབ། ཆམས་པ་གློ་འཁུན་ཞེས་འཁུན་པ་ཅུང་ཟད་བྱེད་པའི་གཟེར་རིམས་བྱིས་པ་མྱུར་དུ་སྲོག་འཕྲོག་པ་དེ་ལ། བསིལ་གསུམ།རུ་རྟ། ཙནྡན་དཀར་དམར། གུ་གུལ་ནག་པོ། གླ་རྩི་རྣམས་སྦྱར་བ་ཆུ་བསྐོལ་གྲང་གིས་ཕུལ། འདི་ལ་ག་བུར་སྦྱོར་བའི་རིགས་སྣང་ཡང་དེང་སང་གཉན་ཡོད་སྐབས་ཆེ་ཆུང་གང་ལའང་སྦྱར་སྲོལ་མི་འདུགགྲང་བ་ལ་གོ་ཐལ་བདུན་པ་དང༌། སེ་འབྲུ་བརྒྱད་སྦྱོར། འཁྲུ་སྐྱུགས་རིགས་ལ། བྲག་སྐྱ་ཧའོ། གུར་གུམ། ཅོང་ཞི། འབྲས་ཕྱེ་སྦྱར་བས་གཅོད། གྲང་འཁྲུ་ལ་མྱང་རྩི་སྤྲས་མར་དང་སྦྱར་བ་བཏང༌། ཕོ་ནད་ལ་མན་ངག་བསིལ་སྦྱོར་ཡང་འཕྲོད། བྱིས་པའི་ཁ་ལྕེར་འབྲུམ་བུ་དཀར་ཆུང་ཉུང་འབྲུ་ཙམ་གྱིས་གང༌། ཚད་པ་ཆེ། གྲེ་བ་འགགས་པ་ཁ་ཚའི་ནད་དམ་ཁ་ལང་བ་ལ། བློན་པོ་གསུམ། འབྲས་བུ་གསུམ། གུ་གུལ་བཅས་བསྡེབས་པ་ཁོང་དུ་བཏང༌། ཡང་ན་རུ་རྟ། གླ་རྩི། ཨ་རུ། གུ་གུལ། ཤུ་དག་སྦྱར་བ་བཏང༌། དེས་མ་འཚོ་ན། བྱ་ཕོའི་ཟེ་ཁྲག གླ་རྩི། སྐྱ་གའི་སྒྲོ་གཞོབ། གི་ཝཾ། རུ་རྟ། སྤྱི་གཞུར། སྦལ་པའི་ཤ་རྣམས་ཞིབ་པར་བཏགས་ལ་ཆུས་ཁོང་དུ་ཕུལ་བ་ཟབ། སྐྱ་གའི་སྒྲོ་གཞོབ་ར་འོས་སྦྱངས་ནས་ཁར་བྱུག ཡང་རུག་པའི་ཁུ་བ་དང་ར་ཁྲག་བསྲེས་ནས་བྱུགས་པས་ཀྱང་ཕན། ཡང་གཙུག་ནད་ཅེས་པ་ཁའི་ནང་དུ་འབྲུམ་བུ་ཞིག་འབྱུང་བ་དེ་སེར་པོར་སོང་བ་དང༌། སྤྱི་གཙུག་ཏུ་བཙོད་ཀྱི་མེ་བཙས་བསྲེག ཅུ་གང༌། གུར་གུམ། གི་ཝང༌། གླ་རྩི། མོན་ལུག ཨ་རུ། ལི་ཤི ཤིང་མངར་སྦྱར་བའི་ཕྱེ་མ་བཏང་བས་འཚོ། སྤྱིར་བྱིས་པ་ལ་སྨན་སྣ་མང་པོ་དང་ཚ་གྲང་ཤས་ཆེའི་རྩུབ་པའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར་བཏང་མི་རུང་ཞིང༌། རྟགས་བཅོས་ཀྱང་དཀའ་བས་བཀའ་གཏེར་གྱི་མན་ངག་ཕྱོགས་བསྡུས་སྔ་མ་རྣམས་ཀྱིས་མཛད་པ་ལས་ཤེས་དགོས།ཕལ་ཆེར་གདོན་ནད་ཤས་ཆེ་བས་བྱིས་གདོན་གྱི་མདོས་ཆེ་ཆུང་གང་ཤེས་དང༌། ཆུ་གཏོར། ཆ་གསུམ་མང་དུ་བཏང༌། གཟུངས་གྲ་ལྔ་ཀློག་པ་སོགས་བྱའོ།།

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Сенсей, какой смысл постить на форуме простыни тибетского текста? Большинству участников они не просто бесполезны, а и прочитать-то их мало кто может. Вы бы постили с переводом, сразу была бы польза. А иначе, мне кажется, достаточно просто ссылки.

Ну и по поводу тибетского текста —можно ли его постить помельче? Или это только у меня такие огромные буквы?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Хорошо, больше не буду. Думал, просто ссылки и информация имеют свойства исчезать. Последнее сообщение уменьшу. Так пойдет?
Странно, буддисты без тибетского, а я не буддист и его мало-мало знаю.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Нужно для себя составить словарик по основным терминам тиб медицины. Может быть подскажете еще подобного рода или пригодные для этого ссылки?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Странно, буддисты без тибетского, а я не буддист и его мало-мало знаю.


Христиане без арамейского тоже странно, но такова жестокая реальность самсары  :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (12.11.2012), Дмитрий Белов (19.11.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нужно для себя составить словарик по основным терминам тиб медицины. Может быть подскажете еще подобного рода или пригодные для этого ссылки?


У меня есть двух или трёхтомный словарик по медицине  :Smilie:  На тибетском  :Smilie:  Ссылочкой не поделюсь

----------

Вадим Асадулин (12.11.2012), Йонтен Цо (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Карма Палджор Ла, прямо рада за Вас  :Kiss: 
но у меня такого добра у самой хватает 
сами понимаете - хочется чего то пороще, для людей с невысокими способностями )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма Палджор Ла, прямо рада за Вас 
> но у меня такого добра у самой хватает 
> сами понимаете - хочется чего то пороще, для людей с невысокими способностями )


Йонтен Цо Ла. Рад за вас, что этого добра хватает.
А зачем попроще? Зачем себе ставить верхнюю границу, которую хотя бы надо достичь? Поднимите ее выше, чтоб было к чему стремиться. 
А потом можно с Вадимом и мной поработать над каталогами текстов по медицине, их содержанием, словарями и пр. материалов-то много.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Христиане без арамейского тоже странно, но такова жестокая реальность самсары


Похоже, как говорил классик, in vino veritas!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Совершенно случайно открыл для себя "тибетский интернет", когда набираешь слова в поисковике прямо на тибетском. Столько информации!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Для любителей мелкого шрифта - появилась помощница, которая перевела оглавление с английского:
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=194727.0

----------

Йонтен Цо (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

По медицинским терминам есть отдельная тема:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14140

----------

Йонтен Цо (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Для любителей мелкого шрифта - появилась помощница, которая перевела оглавление с английского:
> http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=194727.0


спасибо!!! 
  མེ་བཙ།  (me btsa) - мокса  :Smilie:  сомневаться не надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

У меня есть текст Чжуд ши на тибетском языке. 
Выходные данные:

Вот с ним и будем сравнивать находки в интернете.

----------

Йонтен Цо (18.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Оглавление.

----------

Йонтен Цо (18.11.2012)

----------

